# Superdogs



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Anyone here ever heard of the Superdogs? Well, my best friend became a cast member last year with her 4 dogs, and she's now convinced me to audition with Corona. The audition is in just 3 weeks and we have a TON of things to work on, but we've already started and I've also enlisted the help of a local agility friend to give us some tutoring and training.

I think if Corona is really "on" for the audition, we have a reasonable chance of making the cut.. but she's not always "on" when we play/train, so who knows. I'm excited now, but I'll be a nervous wreck when we get there, lol.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

that would be sweet... Sending good thoughts yalls way ...


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

Heard of 'em? yep. Worked with 'em too. Personally I wasn't impressed - but your mileage may vary. 

I guess it all depends on what you're expecting to gain from the experience.

Sorry, .. not deliberately trying to be a buzzkill or anything .... hope it works out for you. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## doggiepop (Feb 27, 2014)

Good luck. Don't be nervous when you get there. You're not the one that's doing the audition.
You don't want your dog picking up on you being nervous because then your dog is going to
Concentrate on taking care of you whether than paying attention to the audition. You're going
To be find and your dog is going to be a star.


----------



## Chichan (Apr 1, 2014)

I've never heard of them, but I'm happy for you're opportunity. 
You'll do fine, just believe in yourself.
Show the world what a well trained dog is capable of!


----------

